# New Pictures of our Boer Kids :-)



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

First is Poli's doe Liberty. She and her paint bro Justified turned 2 weeks old today! I just love Liberty.  Second is her brother. 

The others are Star's doe Red White and Beautiful (red one with BIG ears!) and Cosmo's traditional boys.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

More of Cosmo's...


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

New pics of Cosmo's boys today at 2 weeks old.


----------



## GTAllen (Jul 22, 2012)

^^I think I have those same two as doelings:laugh: 

They look nice, are they going to be weathers or bucks?


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Hehe.  ^ I wish we did!! 

The 2nd buck pictured is being left a buck for sure. Not sure on the first one. We are leaving him a buck for now... They are both a little different styled. Tavion is shorter, wider and more filled out, and Turbo is taller, longer and not as wide. They are both nice bucks though.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Very nice, wow, they look identical to mine, I better do a head count, HeHe. :laugh:


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Hehe... I guess you should!!


----------



## Maggie (Nov 5, 2010)

Really nice! I like Liberty the most, shes a beauty!


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Feb 28, 2011)

I like them all. very nice. make mine look a little boring.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Thanks Heather and 20kidsonhill! I like Liberty the most too. She is such a show off already and thinks she's something special.


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

Very nice, I like them all, but I'm a little partial to the flashy paint.


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

Something tells me the 0-3 month classes at April Fools are going to be a little crowded this year.


----------



## Frosty (Feb 13, 2010)

What beauties. Would just love to hold and squeeze them.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Crossroads Boers said:


> Hehe... I guess you should!!


:laugh:


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Thanks!  

We aren't planning on bringing goats to April Fools unfortunately. It would be difficult to show them this young... Plus we have quite a bit of showing and such to do for other people, so it would be pretty hectic with our own there!


----------



## lovemykidds (Dec 24, 2012)

They are growing so beautifully <3


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

^ Thanks.


----------

